# Iden this crypt



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

This time it is a true Crypt.

I have had it for over 2 years, but it never took off because it was always being shaded. I

cut the rhizome in 2 a month ago, so I am waiting for it to show up 
somewhere near the plant in the next while.

It is the leaf with the pinkish vein in the middle. Behind it to the left is green balansae, and to the right is a reddish crypt with simliar leave shape as the balansae. It would be great if anyone could iden that as well.

Sorry for the blurry photo, the plant is right at the back of the tank.


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

The plant in the crispatula group. Most probably its c.crispatula v. sinensis. 

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

If theres enough light, the leaves do undulate.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks like my C. retrospiralis.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I second Vincent's opinion. Could even be C. crispatula v. balansae


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I emailed Jan from the cryptocoryne website.

Jan said the green one of the left is the balansae and the pinkish vein *could *be var crispatula.

I will have to let it grow out a little more before I can be sure. The plant is taking off quite fast in the new location/setup


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Sounds right to me!


----------

